# Fengmi 4K Cinema Laser Projector



## Maverick59 (Jun 17, 2019)

Hi Guys
Just wondering if anyone has bought one of these projectors or have any information regarding there performance 
Cheers 
Adrian


----------



## Da Wiz (May 8, 2019)

If these were legit... you'd be reading about them everywhere. I have not seen ANYTHING about Chinese projectors ANYWHERE yet... other than Epson is suing most of them for overstating image brightness in advertising by 2 to 5 times what the projectors are actually capable of producing. So like most Chinese "take overs" of a market, this one is starting out with products that are VERY cheap compared to what is insinuated competition. The products aren't very good. There is no US distributor so if you need service... who knows what would happen. Do you relish sending a projector back to China? The other thing these companies are doing is putting their guts in multiple different brands (all you've never heard of before) and pushing as many out into the market as this sort of selling allows. If ANY brand "sticks" well enough, there MIGHT be some investment in making it a more legit company with an actual US presence and service, but you can't even count on that. And anything you buy now is just a ****-shoot. Some people are fine with that, others want to run away as fast as they can.


----------



## teresange (Aug 3, 2021)

Maverick59 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just wondering if anyone has bought one of these projectors under 1000 or have any information regarding there performance
> Cheers
> Adrian


I used 4k one and it is pretty good but sometimes it lags.


----------

